# Pygmy classes



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi everybody,

As you know, I and a few other members are the adminstrators of the Goat Shows, an online goat show for those of us who can't make it to shows. We are currently setting up the classes for the pygmy show, and since none of us have any knowledge of showing pygmy goats, we were wondering what the age classes should be.

Thank you for your help 

http://goatshows.freeforums.org


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

You can try the NPGA...npga.org for more info and ideas on how they class them, I also _think_ the AGS has also recently included pygmies in their registries.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Really? The AGS has pygmies now? 
Ok I'll check out the NPGA later, thanks


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

The classes are usually the same as with Dairy goats, only 2 year olds are not shown with three year olds, often times, because Pygmies mature at a slower rate than alot of breeds, so a 2 and 3 year old can look vastly different. 3-4 year olds are usually combined. And then it's 5 and older.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I think (not positive) that the AGS use to allow Pygmies, doesn't anymore.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I just checked the member handbook for AGS and they do register Pygmy's so there is even more of a "wide" area to search! 
The breed specific disqualifications for a pygmy are: Naturally Polled, Roman nose, cannon over 4.6" in bucks and 3.7" in does,Pendulous ears,and height..over 22 1/2" in does and 23 1/2 " in bucks.

If you check out the AGS site http://www.americangoatsociety.com there is a list of district reps that you can contact for info. Hope this helps!!


----------

